# Honey-Mustard Dipping Sauce



## willtherebefood (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for Honey-Mustard Dipping Sauce suitable for chicken?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have a recipe, I just combine a little honey, a little dijon, some olive oil and sherry vinegar with a pinch of salt until combined.  Voila


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Taste as you go along with the additions of flavors................


----------



## noon (Mar 27, 2013)

I like a mixture of grain mustard and dijon, a touch of cider vinegar, honey, s+p.   It really makes a big difference if you use good quality mustard/honey. 

Like the others said, it really comes down to your personal preference. Maple and mayo are both a good addition as well, just modify the amount of honey.


----------



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

1/2 cup yellow mustard ( generic is fine)

1/3 cup honey

1/3 cup light corn syrup

1/3 cup mayo

Makes a great hone-mustard dipping sauce like they serve in lots of restaurants.  I love it on salmon.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I never thought of adding mayo, is it good?


----------



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> I never thought of adding mayo, is it good?


Yes it is very good, It reminds me of the honey mustard sauce that Subway has.

I use it on allot of things, chicken, fries, burgers, and fish


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I also add mayo, adds a creaminess and cuts the sharpness of the mustard.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

scribble said:


> Yes it is very good, It reminds me of the honey mustard sauce that Subway has.
> 
> I use it on allot of things, chicken, fries, burgers, and fish


I did it yesterday, I added mayo. Very good indeed!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

scribble said:


> 1/2 cup yellow mustard ( generic is fine)
> 
> 1/3 cup honey
> 
> ...


If you added to this recipe :Horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, Dijon and a teaspoon of dry mustard , lemon juice , omit the corn syrup , you would have a great dipping sauce for seafood.

I know , I know....chicken.


----------



## praji (May 8, 2013)

*great recipe.... thanks , i will definitely try at home.. *


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

1/2 yellow   1/2 brown mustard   honey, corn syrup  dash brown sugar  little lemon juice or vineagar, couple spoons mayo   blend all thoroughly and chill  . Great with chicken, pork, beef,


----------

